
Seven Rules of Thumb for Designing Web Experiments [pdf] - blacksmythe
http://www.exp-platform.com/Documents/2014%20experimentersRulesOfThumb.pdf
======
fictionfuture
Good post. A bit intimidating at first, but this paper has some real insight
and is worth a read.

What makes this paper so good is that the opinions are primarily data-driven,
not intuition driven. Which leads to insights you can trust.

